# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Aikataulukirjat

## Jouni Seilonen

Tietäisikö joku...

Miksi VR:n kaukoliikenteen "taskuaikataulun" kannessa lukee alv 22%?  Eikö kirjojen alv ole 8%?

Miksi YTV:n aikataulukirjoilla on ISBN-numero (etukannen sisäpuolella)?  Tai toisin päin: miksi HKL:n, Tampereen joukkoliikenteen ym. aikataulukirjoilla ei ole ISBN-numeroa?

 :Eek:

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Tietäisikö joku...
> 
> Miksi VR:n kaukoliikenteen "taskuaikataulun" kannessa lukee alv 22%?  Eikö kirjojen alv ole 8%?


Liittyisikö tuo 22% alv aikatalukirjan hintaan, joka taitaa olla 80 senttiä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi VR:n kaukoliikenteen "taskuaikataulun" kannessa lukee alv 22%?  Eikö kirjojen alv ole 8%?


Kyllä, mutta aikataulut ovat kausijulkaisu, jota 8 % ei koske (arvonlisäverolaki 85 a §).




> Liittyisikö tuo 22% alv aikatalukirjan hintaan, joka taitaa olla 80 senttiä.


Veroprosentti ei määräydy hinnan mukaan. Arvonlisäverolaissa ei ole erityissäädöksiä minkään hintaisille tuotteille.

(Eräänlainen poikkeus on yksityinen tuonti, jossa vero jätetään kantamatta, jos se alittaa tietyn määrän; olisiko ollut 10 euroa vero ja tulli yhteensä.)

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tampereen talviaikataulukirjan hinta on 0,50 euroa.  Alv-prosenttia ei kerrota, joten se lienee sitten 22%.  Kesäaikataulu oli ilmainen.  Sitä kuitenkaan "ei voitu" lähettää postitse.  Onneksi Tampere on Oulun ja Helsingin välisen radan varressa, niin ilmaisen aikataulun hankintakustannus ei kasvanut mahdottomaksi.

Matkahuollon asemat muuten lähettävät alueensa aikatauluja, kun tekee pyynnön kirjeitse ja laittaa mukaan jonkin verran postimerkkejä kuluja varten.  Suoraan jos lähettää sähköpostia bussiyhtiöihin ja pyytää "aikataulukirjaa", niin vastaukset ovat vaihtelevia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miksi YTV:n aikataulukirjoilla on ISBN-numero (etukannen sisäpuolella)?  Tai toisin päin: miksi HKL:n, Tampereen joukkoliikenteen ym. aikataulukirjoilla ei ole ISBN-numeroa?


ISBN-koodista löytyy lisätietoa Wikipediasta:
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISBN

En löytänyt tarkkaa tietoa pikaisella haulla, mutta käsittääkseni ISBN-koodi on täysin vapaaehtoinen identifiointitapa painotuotteille kuten pääasiassa kirjoille (aikakausjulkaisuille on yleensä vastaava ISSN-koodi). Sen tarkoitus on helpottaa tilaamista, arkistointia jne., eikä esim. Finlexistä löytyvä vapaakappalelaki (=jokaisesta painotuotteesta on luovutettava tietty määrä vapaakappaleita Helsingin yliopiston kirjastolle ja muille määritellyille vapaakappalekirjastoille kansallisen kulttuuriperinnön säilyttämiseksi) edellytä sitä.

Veikkaukseni on, että vähäisempien aikatauluteosten julkaisijat eivät ole pitäneet tarpeellisena hakea julkaisulleen ISBN-koodia johtuen siitä, että jakelukanava on käytännössä lähes kokonaan ko. tahojen omassa hallussa eikä näin ollen ole tarvetta tilauskäsittelyn sujuvoittamiselle uniikilla id-koodilla.

Jos joku tietää paremmin, niin saa tarkentaa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Euroopan eri rautateiden aikataulukirjoja myydään täällä: http://www.timetables.ch
Tälle vuodelle ei myydä Saksan ja Ranskan (moniosaisia) aikataulukirjoja. Ovatko DB ja SNCF lopettaneet paperisen aikataulukirjan julkaisun? DB:n aikataulukirja on kyllä netissä pdf-tiedostoina (yhteensä useita tuhansia sivuja). Espanjassa, Portugalissa ja Kreikassa painetun aikataulukirjan julkaisu on ehkä lopetettu jo aiemmin. Portugalin juna-aikataulut ovat CP:n sivulla pdf:nä, mutta Kreikan OSE:n sivuilta löysin vain kansainvälisten yhteyksien ja Ateenan lähijunien aikatauluja.

Mielestäni perinteiset rataosakohtaiset taulukkoaikataulut soveltuvat aikatauluharrastukseen paljon paremmin kuin "aikatauluhaut". Ranskan SNCF:n ja Espanjan Renfe:n sivuilta en löytänyt lainkaan taulukkoaikatauluja - onkohan jonkun toisen etsintä ollut tuloksekkaampaa?

----------


## TEP70

Onko joku muuten kiinnostunut vanhoista (1990-luvun loppu-nykypäivä) YTV:n ja HKL:n aikataulukirjoista sekä VR:n taskuaikatauluista? Minulla on niitä laatikollinen tuossa lattialla ja jossain välissä käyn ne läpi ja valikoin arkistoitavat ja poistettavat.

----------


## TEP70

No niin, tällaiselta listalta olisi saatavissa aikataulukirjoja hyvään kotiin:

VR Kaukoliikenne:

1 kpl 31.5.199810.1.1999
1 kpl 10.1.20003.6.2000
4 kpl 4.6.20007.1.2001
3 kpl 8.1.20019.6.2001
1 kpl 10.1.20016.1.2002
4 kpl 2.6.200211.1.2003
2 kpl 12.1.200331.5.2003
3 kpl 1.6.200310.1.2004
2 kpl 9.1.20054.6.2005
2 kpl 5.6.20057.1.2006
2 kpl 8.1.20062.9.2006
3 kpl 3.9.20066.1.2007
2 kpl 7.1.20072.6.2007
6 kpl 3.6.20078.12.2007
1 kpl 9.12.200731.5.2008
4 kpl 1.6.200813.12.2008

VR Lähiliikenne:

2 kpl 4.6.200013.8.2000
1 kpl 8.1.20019.6.2001
1 kpl 12.1.200331.5.2003
1 kpl 1.6.200310.1.2004
2 kpl 3.9.20062.6.2007
1 kpl 12.8.20078.12.2007

Helsinki:

1 kpl Syksy 1998Kevät 1999 + 2 kpl kartta (fi) + 1 kpl (en)
1 kpl Syksy 1999Kevät 2000 + 1 kpl kartta (fi)
3 kpl Syksy 2000Kevät 2001 + 3 kpl kartta (fi)
2 kpl Syksy 2001Kevät 2002 + 3 kpl kartta (fi) 
1 kpl Kesä 2001
2 kpl Syksy 2002Kevät 2003 + 3 kpl kartta (en)
2 kpl Syksy 2003Kevät 2004 + 3 kpl kartta (fi)
1 kpl Kesä 2004
1 kpl Syksy 2004Kevät 2005 + 1 kpl kartta (fi) + 1 kpl (en)
1 kpl Kesä 2005
1 kpl Syksy 2007Kevät 2008

Espoo (YTV):

1 kpl Syksy 1998Kevät 1999 + 1 kpl kartta
2 kpl Syksy 1999Kevät 2000
1 kpl Kesä 2000
2 kpl Syksy 2000Kevät 2001 + 1 kpl kartta
1 kpl Kesä 2001
1 kpl Syksy 2001Kevät 2002
2 kpl Syksy 2002Kevät 2003
2 kpl Syksy 2003Kevät 2004 + 1 kpl kartta
1 kpl Syksy 2004Kevät 2005 + 2 kpl kartta
1 kpl Kesä 2005
1 kpl Syksy 2005Kevät 2006
1 kpl Syksy 2006Kevät 2007
2 kpl Kesä 2008

Vantaa (YTV):

3 kpl Syksy 1998Kevät 1999
2 kpl kartta syksy 2000
1 kpl Kesä 2001
2 kpl kartta syksy 2002
1 kpl kartta syksy 2003
2 kpl Syksy 2004Kevät 2005 + 2 kpl kartta

Jospa kiinnostuneet laittaisivat vaikka yksityisviestejä tulemaan.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Jos aikoo Inter-Railille tai muulle eurooppalaiselle junamatkalle (tai vain harrastaa aikatauluja), niin on aika alkaa suunnitella aikataulukirjan hankintaa. Thomas Cook -kustantamon *European Rail Timetable Summer 2010 Edition* taitaa olla ainoa kysymykseen tuleva opus. Jos ei halua käydä joka päivä tarkastamassa kirjakaupan hyllyä, sen voi tilata verkkokirjakaupasta. Nyt näyttäisi siltä, että Bookplus.fi:n 16,95e (+ 2,95e toimitus) on paras hinta. Esimerkiksi Akateemisen alennettu hinta on 29,02e ja Suomalainen.com:n siltä väliltä. Kustantamon nettisivulta tilattuna hinta on GBP 14,39 plus toimitus Suomeen GBP 3,5. Tämä on enemmän kuin Bookplussan hinta, mutta kirja on ehkä ennemmin perillä. Joka tapauksessa kannattaa varautua, että kirja ei tule 1.6. mennessä.

Mielestäni taulukkoaikataulu(kirja) soveltuu paremmin omatoimiseen reitin suunnitteluun ja junavuoron valintaan kuin muodissa olevat matkahaut.

----------


## TEP70

> Mielestäni taulukkoaikataulu(kirja) soveltuu paremmin omatoimiseen reitin suunnitteluun ja junavuoron valintaan kuin muodissa olevat matkahaut.


Olen samaa mieltä ja väitellyt tästä aiheesta säännöllisin väliajoin esimerkiksi Pallontallaajissa.  :Smile:  Yksikään nettihaku ei ole vielä toistaiseksi tarjonnut yhtä hyvää kokonaiskuvaa junatarjonnasta. Aikaisemmin argumenttini oli myös, että aikataulukirjaa on mukava lueskella esimerkiksi sängyllä maaten, mutta onnistuuhan nettiaikataulujen katsominen sängyllä maaten puhelimesta tänä päivänä jo jotenkuten.

Aikataulukirjoista löytää mielenkiintoisia vaihtoehtoreittejä, joita aikatauluhaut eivät tarjoa kuin vahingossa.

Alkuperäiseen aiheeseen liittyen, eikö muka tosiaankaan kaiman lisäksi ketään muuta kiinnosta tuolla ylempänä listatut vanhat aikataulut? Niitä siis *annetaan* hyvään kotiin. Ei millään raaskisi heittää niitä paperinkeräykseen.  :Sad:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Thomas Cook -kustantamon *European Rail Timetable Summer 2010 Edition*  ... Nyt näyttäisi siltä, että Bookplus.fi:n 16,95e (+ 2,95e toimitus) on paras hinta ... Kustantamon nettisivulta tilattuna hinta on GBP 14,39 plus toimitus Suomeen GBP 3,5. Tämä on enemmän kuin Bookplussan hinta, mutta kirja on ehkä ennemmin perillä. Joka tapauksessa kannattaa varautua, että kirja ei tule 1.6. mennessä.


Otsikon aikataulukirja tuli Bookplussan kautta juhannuksen jälkeisenä maanantaina. Oikein etanatoimitus.

----------


## TEP70

> Alkuperäiseen aiheeseen liittyen, eikö muka tosiaankaan kaiman lisäksi ketään muuta kiinnosta tuolla ylempänä listatut vanhat aikataulut? Niitä siis *annetaan* hyvään kotiin. Ei millään raaskisi heittää niitä paperinkeräykseen.


Helsinki, Espoo ja Vantaa lensivät muuton yhteydessä paperinkeräykseen, listan mukaiset VR:n aikataulukirjat löytyvät vielä toistaiseksi kotoa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Fahrplancenter näyttää kirjoittavan myytävien aikataulukirjojen luettelossa:

"FINNLAND / SUOMI
VR, wird 2011 nicht mehr gedruckt
Aikataulut, Kursbuch gross"

Tarkoittakohan tämä, että VR:n eripainosta Turistista ei paineta enää ensi vuonna? Vai onko Turisti loppumassa kokonaan?

Moni pääsee kännykällään internetin aikatauluhakuihin. Mitä mieltä olet painettujen aikataulukirjojen tarpeellisuudesta internetin aikakaudella?

Turistin uutuus liikennekartta sivuilla 229-243 on hyvä lisäys. Toivottavasti se ei ole loppurutistus.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Olen ikävä kyllä kuullut eräältä editalaiselta, että Turistin julkaiseminen todella loppuisi ensi Talvituristin jälkeen. Kirjan selvästi suurin ostaja, VR, on kuulemma päättänyt olla jatkossa hankkimatta Turisteja henkilökuntansa käyttöön. :-(

----------


## GT8N

Valitettavasti näin on. VR ei enää tilaa virkaturistia ja tavallisen turistin painosmäärä on niin marginaalinen, että turisti loppuu kokonaan. (...a) juttu. Eniten harmittaa juuri se, että linja-autovuoroja on vastedes varsinkin pöndellä vaikea löytää, kun jokaisella liikennöisijällä on oma aikatauluvihkonsa eikä tunnetusti kannata "turhaan" tahdä sellaisia alkatauluja jossa olisi yhteysvälin kaikki vuorot.

----------


## ultrix

Täytyy vissiin ostaa muistoksi viimeinen Turisti  :Sad:

----------


## Compact

> Täytyy vissiin ostaa muistoksi viimeinen Turisti


Mistäs meinaat ostaa? Myyntipisteitä ei noin vain löydykään...

----------


## ultrix

> Mistäs meinaat ostaa? Myyntipisteitä ei noin vain löydykään...


Kuun alussa tiedustelin Suomalaisesta ja valikoimassa kuulemma oli. _Aka_sta luulisi vähintään löytyvän.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Jos jollain on vanhoja 1990-2000-luvun HKL ja YTV-aikataulukirjoja, joista haluat luopua, niin minuun voi ottaa yhteyttä, olen kiinnostunut.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Jos jollain on vanhoja 1990-2000-luvun HKL ja YTV-aikataulukirjoja, joista haluat luopua, niin minuun voi ottaa yhteyttä, olen kiinnostunut.


Olisin kiinnostunut enemmänkin aikatauluista ja linjakartoista vuosilta 2000-2010. Eli jos jollain on niitä tallessa, niin ota vain minuun yhteyttä, olen kiinnostunut.

----------


## zige94

> Olisin kiinnostunut enemmänkin aikatauluista ja linjakartoista vuosilta 2000-2010. Eli jos jollain on niitä tallessa, niin ota vain minuun yhteyttä, olen kiinnostunut.


Ihan 2009-2010 ja 2010 kesäkin kelpaa?  :Smile:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Fahrplancenter.com näyttää nyt tietävän, että Thomas Cook Overseas Timetable -julkaisun viimeinen numero tulee olemaan Nov-Dec 2010. Julkaisu ilmestyi 30 vuoden ajan ja kertoi Euroopan ulkopuolisen juna- ja bussiliikenteen aikatauluja. :Icon Frown:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Olen edelleen kiinnostunut HKL/YTV/HSL -aikatauluista. Jos jollakin on noita ja haluaa luopua niistä, niin otan ne ilomielin vastaan!

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Olen edelleen kiinnostunut HKL/YTV/HSL -aikatauluista. Jos jollakin on noita ja haluaa luopua niistä, niin otan ne ilomielin vastaan!


Onko aikatauluja löytynyt? Minulla on HKL-pdf-aikataulukirjat kiintolevyllä talvesta 2006-2007 alkaen, koko 10Mt luokkaa /kirja. Mahtuvatko sähköpostiisi?

----------


## JE

> Fahrplancenter.com näyttää nyt tietävän, että Thomas Cook Overseas Timetable -julkaisun viimeinen numero tulee olemaan Nov-Dec 2010. Julkaisu ilmestyi 30 vuoden ajan ja kertoi Euroopan ulkopuolisen juna- ja bussiliikenteen aikatauluja.


Näin tapahtuu, mutta toisaalta Euroopan aikataulukirjan julkaisemista jatketaan.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Näin tapahtuu, mutta toisaalta Euroopan aikataulukirjan julkaisemista jatketaan.


Kun yhä useammassa maassa näköjään luovutaan painetun aikataulukirjan julkaisemisesta, on hyvä, että Euroopan aikataulukirjaa julkaistaan jatkossakin.

Olen saanut vaikutelman, että siinä on läntiset aikataulut tarkemmin kuin itäiset. Ehkä se on kustannuskysymyskin ja läntisille tiedoille on enemmän kysyntää.

----------


## JE

Siltä tosiaan on vaikuttanut. Melko keskeisiäkin yhteyksiä kirjasta puuttuu, varsinkin Venäjältä ja Baltian maista. Brittein saaret on luonnollisesti esitetty tarkimmin, vaikka sielläkään aikataulukirja ei kata kaikkia rataosia. Toivoisin, että merentakaisen aikataulun lakkaaminen tarkoittaisi, että ainakin muutamat lähialueen maat otettaisiin mukaan nyt Euroopan aikataulukirjaan. Esimerkiksi Moskovan takainen Venäjä, Bosporinsalmen takainen Turkki, Kaukasian maat ja Marokko ovat kaikki suhteellisen lähellä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siltä tosiaan on vaikuttanut. Melko keskeisiäkin yhteyksiä kirjasta puuttuu, varsinkin Venäjältä ja Baltian maista. Brittein saaret on luonnollisesti esitetty tarkimmin, vaikka sielläkään aikataulukirja ei kata kaikkia rataosia. Toivoisin, että merentakaisen aikataulun lakkaaminen tarkoittaisi, että ainakin muutamat lähialueen maat otettaisiin mukaan nyt Euroopan aikataulukirjaan. Esimerkiksi Moskovan takainen Venäjä, Bosporinsalmen takainen Turkki, Kaukasian maat ja Marokko ovat kaikki suhteellisen lähellä.


Aika harmillista että aikataulukirjat katoavat noin vaan koska harva viitsii varsinkaan lomamatkalle mitään läppäriä raahata mukanaan. 

Kuvittelisiin että Cookin Euroopan ulkopuolen aikataulukirjan julkaisun loppuminen johtuu siitä että lentoliikenteellä on siellä niin valtava suuri osuus turistien kuljettamisesta, ja että juna-, bussi- ja laiva -aikataulut niissä maissa lienee olleen vähän epätarkkoja ja hanakalaa koota tietoja ylipäänsä niistä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Mistäs meinaat ostaa? Myyntipisteitä ei noin vain löydykään...


Kävinpä "ostamassa" maailman viimeistä Turistia Helsingissä Akateemisen matkailuosastolta, vaan oli vähät kappaleet alle viikossa myyty loppuun. Suomalaisessa ei tuota edes ole alun perinkään valikoimassa. Kustantajien kirjakauppa (myös Edita) Sanomatalossa kertoi, että heillä ei ole enää uutuustuotteita, kun kauppa pannaan kiinni joulun alla. Eipä siis ainakaan Helsingissä saa mistään Turistia käsikauppana. Olen nähnyt kyllä ohimennen minkälainen viimeisin laitos on. Ihan kelpo tavaraa. Saatesanoina tekijä, eli Kari Juntunen, kertoo, että tähän viimeiseen kirjaan on lisätty tavanomaisesta poiketen lisää linja-autoaikatauluja, jotka kulkevat vain osan viikosta. Vanhastaan kriteerinä on ollut esim. ma-pe, vaan ei ti, to -rajoitukset, koska ne ovat kuitenkin marginaalisia oikealle "turistille". Turisti antaa siis hyvän käsityksen vielä vuosien ja -kymmentenkin jälkeenkin siitä, millaisessa joukkoliikenneihmemaassa Suomessa elettiin vuonna 2010.

Siis: en saanut ostettua Turistia, kun sitä ei missään ollut. Luin juuri Karjalaisen artikkelin Turistin loppumisesta, jossa kerrottiin, että onpa hieno kokoelma Suomen aikatauluista, mutta ei sitä kyllä mistään Joensuun kirjakaupastakaan saa, kun ei olla niihin hankittu.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Siis: en saanut ostettua Turistia, kun sitä ei missään ollut.


Täällä myydään viimeistä Turistia ja halvalla myydäänkin. Paketti tulee Valintataloon tai muuhun vastaavaan Matkahuollon toimipaikkaan. Tosin oman pakettini päällä luki silti itella ja MyPack eikä lainkaan matkahuoltoa.

----------


## TEP70

Suomalaisenkin verkkokaupasta näyttää Turisti 1/2011 löytyvän.

----------


## TEP70

> Täällä myydään viimeistä Turistia ja halvalla myydäänkin. Paketti tulee Valintataloon tai muuhun vastaavaan Matkahuollon toimipaikkaan. Tosin oman pakettini päällä luki silti itella ja MyPack eikä lainkaan matkahuoltoa.


Tämän viestin innoittamana tilasin itsekin oman kappaleen ja tänään se tupsahti tuonne lähi-Valintataloon. Kirjan mukana on näemmä muistokirjoitus viimeisen Turistin kunniaksi. Pieni nirhauma on kannessa, jonka olisi voinut välttää valikoimalla paremman kirjakaupasta, mutta vastaava olisi voinut syntyä omassa repussa matkalla kotiin tai sitten perheen pienimpien toimesta.

----------


## JE

> Aika harmillista että aikataulukirjat katoavat noin vaan koska harva viitsii varsinkaan lomamatkalle mitään läppäriä raahata mukanaan. 
> 
> Kuvittelisiin että Cookin Euroopan ulkopuolen aikataulukirjan julkaisun loppuminen johtuu siitä että lentoliikenteellä on siellä niin valtava suuri osuus turistien kuljettamisesta, ja että juna-, bussi- ja laiva -aikataulut niissä maissa lienee olleen vähän epätarkkoja ja hanakalaa koota tietoja ylipäänsä niistä.
> 
> t. Rainer


Ilmeisesti keskeisin tekijä on ollut tietojen heikko saatavuus ja siitä seurannut tilanne, jossa monet aikataulutiedot ovat itse asiassa olleet jo vuosikausia sitten vanhentuneita viime painoksissa. Ja sitten vallitsee myös se epäsuhta, että niistä maista, joista tiedot on ollut Cookin kirjaan hankittavissa, ne ovat nykyisin helposti saatavilla muutenkin. Ikävä kyllä lentoliikenteen suuri osuus johtuu osaksi myös siitä, että matkustajat eivät tiedä vaihtoehdoista silloinkaan, kun niitä olisi tarjolla.

----------


## Scania-111

Onko "virkaturistia" eli virallisesti AIKATAULUT/Tidtabeller julkaistu VR:lle, ajalle 7.6.2010 - 11.12.2010 ?! Olisin kiinnostunut koko eepoksesta tai myöskin versiosta konduktööreille, jossa on vain juna-aikataulut. Itse olen yrittänyt "metsästää" tuota -11.12.2010 päättynyttä, tuloksetta. Edellistä aikataulukautta joka päättyi 6.6.2010, löytyy VR-versiona parikin kappaletta minulta.

Voisikohan joku auttaa minua tässä (VR:läiset esim.)?

Kiitollisena avusta!

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

OAG-Flight-Guide on "maailmanlaajuisten lentoaikataulujen täydellinen kirja". Tätä kuukausittain ilmestyvää kirjaa myydään minimissään 12 peräkkäisen kuukauden tilauksena. En tarvitsisi 12 kirjaa, mutta olisin kiinnostunut ostamaan yhden lievästi vanhentuneen kirjan aikatauluharrastajan yleissivistyskappaleeksi. Yhteyttä voi ottaa tämän foorumin yksityisviestillä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Espanjassa rautatie-entusiastit ovat julkaisseet pdf-aikataulukirjan Guía de Horarios. RENFE ei julkaise painettua aikataulukirjaa eikä sen nettisivulla ole taulukkoaikatauluja vaan pelkkä aikatauluhaku. (Myöskään Ranskan SNCF:n sivuilta en ole löytänyt taulukkoaikatauluja) Tämänhetkinen pdf-Guía ei sisällä paikallisjunia. Sivulla 5 on kartta, kansainväliset yhteydet ovat sivuilla 18-25 ja esimerkiksi Madrid-Barcelona sivuilla 33-34. Yhteensä sivuja on 178. Docuferr-sivustolla on myös historiallisia aikatauluja.

Aiheesta on kertonut Todays Railways Europe -lehti huhtikuun numerossaan. TRE ilmestyy epäsäännöllisesti tai postin nopeus vaihtelee: huhtikuun numero tuli perille eilen ja maaliskuun numero tasan viikko aikaisemmin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

SNCF:n aikatauluja on taidettu sirotella eri osoitteisiin. Esimerkiksi TER-junien (lähinnä taajamajunia) aikatauluja pääsee imuroimaan tämän pääsivun kautta. Sieltä voi valita, minkä alueen TER-liikenteestä on kiinnostunut.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> SNCF:n aikatauluja on taidettu sirotella eri osoitteisiin.


Kiitos vihjeestä. TER- ja Transilien-sivuilta löysin _fiches horaires_ taulukkoaikatauluja, mutta TGV-, IDTGV-, Téoz- ja Intercités-sivuilta vain "matkahakuja".

----

Uusimmassa Hetku-lehdessä on Kari Juntusen kolmisivuinen kirjoitus Turisti-aikataulukirjasta. Aikataulutoimittaja evp. mainitsee, että tämän vuoden kuluessa on suunnitteilla Kustantaja Laaksosen toimesta julkaista näköispainos vuoden 1939 kesäturistista. Varmasti olisi jännittävää luettavaa ilman pelkoa sivujen irtoilusta. Ulkomailla on julkaistu Reprinttejä paljonkin, jopa Viron aikatauluja 1930 ja 1935/36. Ainakin Jugoslavian 1938/39 ja Puolan 1946 reprinteissä on mukana kartta. Olikohan 1939 Turistissa kartta?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Toivoisin, että merentakaisen aikataulun lakkaaminen tarkoittaisi, että ainakin muutamat lähialueen maat otettaisiin mukaan nyt Euroopan aikataulukirjaan. Esimerkiksi Moskovan takainen Venäjä, Bosporinsalmen takainen Turkki, Kaukasian maat ja Marokko ovat kaikki suhteellisen lähellä.


Toive näyttäisi toteutuvan. Euroopan aikataulukirjan tämän kesän editiossa kerrotaan, että elokuun numerosta alkaen aletaan julkaista Venäjän, Ukrainan ja Turkin aikatauluja aiempaa laajemmin. Tämän lisäksi elokuusta alkaen julkaistaan uutta osiota _Beyond Europe_, joka sisältää aikatauluja Euroopan ulkopuolelta eri kuukausina eri alueilta tähän tapaan: 

elokuu & helmikuu: Kaakkois-Aasia, Australia ja Uusi-Seelanti
syyskuu & maaliskuu: Kiina
lokakuu & huhtikuu: Japani
marraskuu & toukokuu: Pohjois-Amerikka
joulukuu & kesäkuu: Afrikka ja Lähi-Itä
tammikuu & heinäkuu: Intia

Julkaisukuukaudet kerrotaan valitun niin, että aikataulumuutoksista voidaan kertoa mahdollisimman pian. Tämän kesän editiossa on 7 aukeamaa esimerkkiaikatauluja yllä mainituilta alueilta.

Elokuun numero on tilattavissa kustantajan nettikaupasta. Lisäsivuja kerrotaan olevan 32.

On hyvä, että aikataulutietoja julkaistaan edelleenkin myös paperilla.

----------


## TEP70

Sveitsissä St. Gallenissa majaillut aikataulukirjoja ja muutakin rautatiemateriaalia myynyt verkkokauppa Kursbuchstelle St. Gallen lopettaa toimintansa tämän vuoden lopussa. Paikan ainoa työntekijä jää eläkkeelle ja kuulemma kiinnostus aikataulukirjoja kohtaan on romahtanut yleiseurooppalaisesti. Nyt ehtii vielä materiaalia tilaamaan, mikäli listoilta jotain kiinnostavaa löytyy. Kävin itse paikan päällä Inter Raililla lokakuussa ja kyllähän siellä olisi vierähtänyt helposti vaikka koko päivä.  :Smile: 

Kannattaa kysyä tuotteiden saatavuutta sähköpostilla, kaikkea pdf-listoissa mainittua ei enää varastoissa ole. Asioiminen onnistuu sujuvasti englanniksikin.

http://www.timetables.ch/

----------


## dp501

> Helsinki, Espoo ja Vantaa lensivät muuton yhteydessä paperinkeräykseen, listan mukaiset VR:n aikataulukirjat löytyvät vielä toistaiseksi kotoa.


joo, mulla olis kaksoiskappaleita 80-luvulta saakka, joitakin yksittäisaikataulujen kaksoiskappaleita löytyisi 70 alusta alkean pääkapunkiseudun liikenteen osalta, kaukoliikenne samoin..

----------


## TEP70

Fahrplancenter mainostaa sivuillaan Liettuan ja Viron aikataulukirjoja, mutta sähköpostitse asiaa lähemmin tiedusteltaessa paljastui, etteivät ne olekaan ko. maiden omia, virallisia aikataulukirjoja, vaan Fahrplancenterin ylläpitäjän itse käsin koostamia A4-esityksiä. Harmi, Baltian maiden aikataulukirjoja on nykyään kohtalaisen vaikea löytää. Viron aikataulut saa pdf-muodossa netistä (Edelaraudtee) ja Excel-tiedostona (Elektriraudtee). Latviasta saa Pasazieru Vilciensin aikataulut siististi Excel-tiedostona. Kaukoliikenne löytyy LDz:n sivuilta samoin Excel-tiedostona. Risuja Liettuaan: LG:n aikataulut täytyy kerätä käsin juna kerrallaan aikatauluhausta, jos haluaa ne jossain muodossa itselleen säästöön.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kyselenpä taas, jos joltakulta sattuisi löytymään vanhoja YTV/HKL -aikataulukirjoja tai linjakarttoja. Näistä olisin kiinnostunut: HKL vuodet 1990-2005, YTV vuodet 1995-2007. Olen lisäksi kiinnostunut kaikesta vanhasta HKL/YTV/HSL -materiaalista, esim. matkakorttikoteloista, linjakohtaisista aikatauluista, esitteistä ym. Jos sinulta näitä löytyy ja haluat niitä minulle antaa, ota minuun yv:llä yhteyttä.

----------


## zige94

> Kyselenpä taas, jos joltakulta sattuisi löytymään vanhoja YTV/HKL -aikataulukirjoja tai linjakarttoja. Näistä olisin kiinnostunut: HKL vuodet 1990-2005, YTV vuodet 1995-2007. Olen lisäksi kiinnostunut kaikesta vanhasta HKL/YTV/HSL -materiaalista, esim. matkakorttikoteloista, linjakohtaisista aikatauluista, esitteistä ym. Jos sinulta näitä löytyy ja haluat niitä minulle antaa, ota minuun yv:llä yhteyttä.


HKL:n syksy 2005-kevät 2006 reittikartta löytyy jos kiinnostaa  :Smile:  Itelläni tuskin pysyisi tallessa joten olisi hyvä jos pääsisi jonkun "paremmin tavaroita säilyttävän" suojiin..

Lisätään samalla vaikka ei olekkaan aikataulukirjoja, että jos joku kerää niitä "vanhoja" VR:n lippuja mitä sai lipunmyyntipisteistä ja vanhoista junamaateista niin mulla olisi seuraavat: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Foorumeide...602_233236.jpg

----------


## TEP70

Johan nyt mannerlaatat törmäilevät, jos Helsinki ei paina tänä kesänä aikataulukirjaa laisinkaan. Espoon ja Vantaankin osalta herää kysymys, mikä kirja on voimassa maanantaina, jos talvikirjan voimassaolo päättyy tänään ja kesäkirjassa voimassaoloaika on 18.6.-12.8.? Onko talvikirjan voimassaoloa jatkettu?

Näin itsekin bussia Helsingissä ajaneena ihmettelen, mistä lähteestä katsotaan vastaus asiakkaan kysymykseen, milloin lähtee jonkin toisen linjan seuraava lähtö kuin mitä itse on juuri sillä hetkellä ajamassa. Aikataulukirja on kuitenkin varsin nopea napata rahastusrepusta ja vastata kysymykseen.

----------


## zige94

> Johan nyt mannerlaatat törmäilevät, jos Helsinki ei paina tänä kesänä aikataulukirjaa laisinkaan. Espoon ja Vantaankin osalta herää kysymys, mikä kirja on voimassa maanantaina, jos talvikirjan voimassaolo päättyy tänään ja kesäkirjassa voimassaoloaika on 18.6.-12.8.? Onko talvikirjan voimassaoloa jatkettu?


Talviaikataulu on voimassa 17.6. saakka. h11, U-linjat ja lähijunat siirtyvän kesäaikatauluihin 4.6. joten niiden osalta talviaikataulukirja ei pidä paikkaansa. Tästä on tiedote lehdissä, HSL:n sivuilla sekä suurimmassa osassa busseja, ratikoita ja metroja.

----------


## aki

HSL saattaa tulevaisuudessa tarjota aikataulukirjan kotipostitusta maksullisena palveluna http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...maksulliseksi/ Jutussa ei käy ilmi kuinka paljon kotiin postitetusta kirjasesta joutuisi pulittamaan, voisi kuvitella ettei maksu olisi suurempi kuin todelliset postituskustannukset. Itse en olisi valmis tuosta maksamaan, ei ole liian suuri vaiva hakea kirjaa Kirjastosta tai yhteispalvelupisteestä. Vielä parempi olisi jos kirjasia jaettaisiin myös R-kioskeissa, niitä on kuitenkin melko tiheästi ja se olisi huomattavasti parempaa palvelua kuin kirjastoista nouto.

----------


## zige94

> HSL saattaa tulevaisuudessa tarjota aikataulukirjan kotipostitusta maksullisena palveluna http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...maksulliseksi/ Jutussa ei käy ilmi kuinka paljon kotiin postitetusta kirjasesta joutuisi pulittamaan, voisi kuvitella ettei maksu olisi suurempi kuin todelliset postituskustannukset. Itse en olisi valmis tuosta maksamaan, ei ole liian suuri vaiva hakea kirjaa Kirjastosta tai yhteispalvelupisteestä. Vielä parempi olisi jos kirjasia jaettaisiin myös R-kioskeissa, niitä on kuitenkin melko tiheästi ja se olisi huomattavasti parempaa palvelua kuin kirjastoista nouto.


Tänään ilmestyneessä HSL:n tiedotteessahan mainitaan että 6.8. alkaen aikataulukirjoja jaetaan myös VR:n lipunmyynneissä ja seudun R-kioskeissa.

----------


## aki

> Tänään ilmestyneessä HSL:n tiedotteessahan mainitaan että 6.8. alkaen aikataulukirjoja jaetaan myös VR:n lipunmyynneissä ja seudun R-kioskeissa.


Juu niin mainitaan, se tiedote ilmestyi vasta kirjoitukseni jälkeen, Vartin jutussa kerrottiin ainoastaan kirjastojakelusta. Hyvä että kirjan voi noutaa myös ärrältä :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kyselenpä taas, sattuisiko kenelläkään olemaan ylimääräisiä vanhoja HKL:n ja YTV:n aikatauluja tai linjakarttoja (vuosilta 1990-2010)?

Ja jos jonkun kokoelmasta puuttuu HKL:n syksy 2008-kevät 2009 -linjakartta, niin minulta löytyy ylimääräinen.

Molemmissa asioissa pyydän kiinnostuneita ottamaan minuun yhteyttä yksityisviestillä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Annetaan hyvään kotiin:

-HKL:n syksy 2008-kevät 2009 -linjakartta
-Tampereen kaupungin joukkoliikenteen tiedotuslehti Sinisten bussien matkassa 2006-2007
-Tampereen joukkoliikenteen vuoden 2009 kesäaikataulukirja

Kiinnostuneet voivat ottaa yhteyttä yksityisviestillä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Annetaan hyvään kotiin:
> 
> -HKL:n syksy 2008-kevät 2009 -linjakartta
> -Tampereen kaupungin joukkoliikenteen tiedotuslehti Sinisten bussien matkassa 2006-2007
> -Tampereen joukkoliikenteen vuoden 2009 kesäaikataulukirja
> 
> Kiinnostuneet voivat ottaa yhteyttä yksityisviestillä.


Vuodenvaihteeseen asti näitä voi kysellä, sitten heitän ne pois. Tähän mennessä kiinnostuneita on ollut pyöreä nolla.  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Vuodenvaihteeseen asti näitä voi kysellä, sitten heitän ne pois.


Kun tulet tänne, anna ne minulle, pistän ne säästöön.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kun tulet tänne, anna ne minulle, pistän ne säästöön.


Asia kunnossa!  :Smile:  Muut älkööt noita enää kyselkö.

----------


## Palomaa

> Asia kunnossa!


Hyvä hyvä, näin ne säilyvät vielä vuosikymmenienkin päähän.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Hyvä hyvä, näin ne säilyvät vielä vuosikymmenienkin päähän.


Itse en noilla Tampereen esitteillä tee mitään, kun en Tampereen joukkoliikennettä harrasta. Ja tuo HKL:n linjakartta on ylimääräinen. HSL/HKL/YTV-materiaalia minulta taas löytyy monta hyllyllistä.  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tarjolla hyvään kotiin:

- HKL:n linjakartta 2008-2009
- Tampereen aikataulukirja 2006-2007
- Turun aikataulukirjat 2004-2005, 2011-2012, 2012, 2012-2013

Noita voi kysellä sunnuntaihin 16.6. saakka, sitten ne lentää paperinkeräykseen. Kiinnostuneet voivat ottaa yhteyttä yksityisviestillä, ja kertoa toivomansa toimitustavan.

Itse kyselen taas kerran; olisiko jollakin ylimääräisiä HKL/YTV-aikatauluja tai -linjakarttoja 90-luvulta tai 2000-2006. Tässäkin tapauksessa minuun voi ottaa yhteyttä yksityisviestillä, sovitaan toimittamisesta.

----------


## LasseV

140 vuotta historiaa on päättynyt. Viimeinen Cookin European Timetable ilmestyi elokuussa 2013. Nyt sitten jännitetään OAG Flight Guidien kohtaloa. Niitä julkaiseva yhtiö vaihtui taas kerran.

----------


## Beenari

Täällä pyörii nurkissa Helsingin joukkoliikenteen aikataulut niminen opus talvelta 2002-2003 ylimääräisenä. YV:llä saa tiedustella mahdollisuudesta loppusojoitukseen hyvään kotiin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Olen edelleen kiinnostunut vanhoista HKL/YTV-aikatauluista ja linjakartoista (sekä mahdollisesta muusta materiaalista). Mikäli jollakin on niitä, ja haluaa niistä luopua niin minuun voi ottaa yhteyttä yksityisviestillä. Olen myös valmis maksamaan niistä pienen korvauksen.

Itselläni on myös joukkoliikenneaiheisia aikatauluja, karttoja, esitteitä yms. materiaalia ylimääräisenä, ja jos joku on niistä kiinnostunut, voi minuun ottaa myös tässä tapauksessa yhteyttä. Kerron mielelläni lisätietoja!

----------


## Joonas Pio

HSL suunnittelee aikataulukirjojen muuttamista maksullisiksi: http://dsjulkaisu.tjhosting.com/~hsl...2014359-11.HTM

----------


## Joonas Pio

Minulla olisi tarjolla kiinnostuneille seuraavat aikataulut:

- Espoo, Kauniainen ja Kirkkonummi 2011-2012, A4-kokoinen
- Tukholman tunnelbanan vihreän linjan aikataulu 1995-1996

Hintapyyntö 3/kpl tai 5 molemmista.

Lisäksi löytyy brittiläisiä juna-aikatauluja, Västtrafikin aikatauluja sekä Ruotsin Nettbussin kaukoliikenneaikatauluja viime vuodelta, jotka annan pois.

Kiinnostuneet voivat ottaa yhteyttä yksityisviestillä.

----------


## LateZ

> HSL suunnittelee aikataulukirjojen muuttamista maksullisiksi


Voisiko HSL muuttaa verkkosivunsa aikatauluosion maksulliseksi. Nyt nekin asukkaat, jotka eivät verkkopalvelua seuraa, joutuvat maksamaan sen ylläpidosta. On vähän erikoista, jos osa matkustajainformaatiosta muuttuu maksulliseksi ja osa ei. Maksaa se sähköisenkin palvelun tuottaminen. Ja kun aikatauluja on tarkoitus jakaa kuitenkin autoissa, tuotetaan ne joka tapauksessa painokelpoiseenkin muotoon.

Voisi laskea, paljonko yksi reittiopas-haku maksaa HSL:lle kaikkine palvelun tuottamiseen liittyvine kustannuksineen ja periä käyttäjiltä kustannusperusteisen maksun. Ihan yhtä reilua ja fiksua kuin aikataulusta rahastaminen. Aika nopeata on muutos, vähän aikaa sitten kirja tuli joka kotiin ja kohta siitä saa maksaa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Aika nopeata on muutos, vähän aikaa sitten kirja tuli joka kotiin ja kohta siitä saa maksaa.


Kaikki oli paremmin HKL:n ja YTV:n aikana.

----------


## petteri

Minusta aikataulukirjat ovat kallis ja jäykkä tapa viestiä aikatauluista. Lisäksi jonkin aikaa olemassa oleva aikataulu jäykistää toimintaa, koska kirjan voimassaoloaika on pitkä ja kirjan käyttäjät odottavat painettujen aikataulujen pitävän tuon ajan paikkansa.

Aikatauluihin ja reitteihinkin on tarpeen tehdä muutoksia paljon useammin kuin pari kertaa vuodessa. Toki jonkinlainen päivitysaikataulu tarvitaan, mutta nykyinen aikataulukirjan voimassaoloaika on liian pitkä tehokkaaseen toimintaan. 

Jos jollain linjalla on ruuhkaa tai aikataulut pielessä, muutokset pitäisi pystyä tekemään nopeasti. Samoin jos matkustajia ei ole.

----------


## 339-DF

> Voisiko HSL muuttaa verkkosivunsa aikatauluosion maksulliseksi.


Hei, sä varastit mun idean! Ajattelin tässä kirjoitella stooria siitä, miten nettisivut muuttuvat maksullisiksi ja miten saadaan loppumaan myös asiakaspalautteet dösäkuskeista, jotka ei tervehdi. Tervehdys 50 cenaa, lastenvaunujen sisäännosto 2, hymy 1. Ja sitä rataa...  :Very Happy: 

Mutta jollainhan se typerä pärstäkampanja on maksettava. Hesarin sivuillakaan ei voi enää käydä törmäämättä ihmeellisiin naamakuviin, jotka HSL maksaa. Kaipa sitten näillä.

Veikkauksia: koska printtiaikataulujen julkaiseminen loppuu kokonaan?

----------


## vristo

On kyllä typeristä typerin idea ja varmaan tulee todellinen "hittituote".

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tässä on ideaa: muutkin firmat voisivat ottaa oppia ja muuttaa mainoskataloginsa maksullisiksi... Kun ajattelee, millaiset rahasummat tässäkin maassa tuhlataan aivan ilmaisten mainosten jakamiseen.

----------


## vristo

HSL:n päättäjien on myös syytä muistaa, että noita aikataulukirjoja tulee myös liikenneyhtiöiden liikennetoimistoihin. Monilla kuljettajilla on sellainen repussaan apuvälineenä. Joskus saatan itse antaa sellaisen matkustajalle mukaan, jos paperinen linjakohtainen aikataulu syystä tai toisesta puuttuu bussistani. 

Eipä silti, älypuhelimen reittiopas-sovellus on kyllä nykyaikainen ja hyvä apuväline ja on korvannut ainakin omassa käytössäni perinteistä tätä aikataulukirjaa (niin työssä kuin vapaa-aikanakin).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:25 ----------




> Hei, sä varastit mun idean! Ajattelin tässä kirjoitella stooria siitä, miten nettisivut muuttuvat maksullisiksi ja miten saadaan loppumaan myös asiakaspalautteet dösäkuskeista, jotka ei tervehdi. Tervehdys 50 cenaa, lastenvaunujen sisäännosto 2, hymy 1. Ja sitä rataa... 
> 
> Mutta jollainhan se typerä pärstäkampanja on maksettava. Hesarin sivuillakaan ei voi enää käydä törmäämättä ihmeellisiin naamakuviin, jotka HSL maksaa. Kaipa sitten näillä.
> 
> Veikkauksia: koska printtiaikataulujen julkaiseminen loppuu kokonaan?


Voisi sisäänkäynnin vaikkapa supermarkettiinkin muuttaa maksulliseksi. Tai: "Nyt vain Plussa-kortilla sisään veloituksetta, muut 1 euro/sisäänkäynti!".

----------


## Joonas Pio

Aikatauluja tarjolla:

- Berliinin seudun (VBB) aikataulukirja vuodelta 2009
- Italian "Veltropalagi"-juna-aikataulukirja vuodelta 2012
- HSL:n Espoo jne. A4-kokoinen aikataulukirja 2011-2012

Lisäksi lukuisten Suomen kaupunkien aikatauluja 2013-2014 väliseltä ajalta.

----------


## Sakke100

Jos vaikkapa aikatauluvihkojen keräilyä harrastaa niin kannattaa hankkia myös Korsisaaren aikataulu. Siinä kerrotaan, että se on viimeinen Nurmijärven Linja Oy:n omasta yritysaloitteisesta liikenteestä julkaistava aikataulu ja on myös 85 v. juhla-aikataulu kannessaan museo-Setra SS-6.

----------


## TEP70

Vielä löytyy muutamia VR:n taskuaikatauluja:

VR Kaukoliikenne:

1 kpl 4.6.20007.1.2001
1 kpl 8.1.20019.6.2001
2 kpl 2.6.200211.1.2003
1 kpl 1.6.200310.1.2004
1 kpl 3.9.20066.1.2007
4 kpl 3.6.20078.12.2007
3 kpl 1.6.200813.12.2008
1 kpl 14.12.2008-30.5.2009
1 kpl 13.12.2009-6.6.2010
1 kpl 7.6.2010-11.12.2010
1 kpl 6.6.2011-30.10.2011

VR Lähiliikenne:

1 kpl 3.9.20062.6.2007

----------


## Compact

"Suomen Kulkuneuvot" eli "Turisti". 

Suomen juna-, linja-auto-, laiva- ja lentoliikenteen aikataulukirjat vuosilta 1953-1957 ja 1960-2010.

Tuossa osoitteessa niitä olisi tarjolla kuukauden ajan:
http://vaunut.org/keskustelut/index....ic,8728.0.html

----------


## bernemi

Otan vastaan HKL:n, YTV:n tai HSL:n aikataulukirjoja/irtoaikatauluja vuodesta 2006 alkaen! Laita yv:tä jos löytyy.

----------


## Jaikku

Kerään aikatauluja ja nyt on ongelma Varkauden paikallisliikenteen aikataulujen kanssa. Varkauden kaupunki ja Soisalon Liikenne ei vastaa sähköpostiin, kun olen tiedustellut aikatauluvihkoa. Varkauden MH:lla ei ollut aikataulua.
Joten olisiko jollain Varkautelaisella foorumin kävijällä intoa laittaa aikataulua minulle postitse? Laita yv:tä niin sovitaan asiasta.

----------


## antti

Varkauden aikataulukirjan voi tulostaa linkistä:
http://www.soisalonliikenne.com/uplo...ut_Varkaus.pdf

----------


## Jaikku

> Varkauden aikataulukirjan voi tulostaa linkistä:
> http://www.soisalonliikenne.com/uplo...ut_Varkaus.pdf


Tiedän toki, että Varkauden aikataulun voi tulostaa netistä, mutta keräilyn idea ei ole tulostaa aikatauluja netistä...

----------

